# How destructive was luthien's song voice?



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 18, 2021)

Thus, apart from her great masterpiece of fainting Melkor and all the garrisons of Angband regardless of it's sneak tactic, could luthien sing in public military operation and make the game over? Or if the targets stuffed their ears in the first places, then luthien's song would suck, would it?


----------



## Aukwrist (Sep 19, 2021)

Morgoth appears to have been a light sleeper.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 19, 2021)

Aukwrist said:


> have been a light sleeper.


Only light level? My dear, Morgoth slept so deeply till he got severely wounded.


----------

